# Advice on Doing Masters in Singapore



## punit

Hello,

I have applied for Masters in IT in James Cook University, Singapore Campus and i am most likely to get accepted. Its 1 year course.
Concerns:
1)I wonder will there be any job opportunities for me for a FRESHER from India? With student pass i'll be allowed to stay 3 months more than my study period in which i'll file for EPEC.

2)But even then James Cook University,Singapore is not mentioned on SINGAPORE tab of EPEC application. When i took this matter to James Cook University they told me students use James Cook University under AUSTRALIA tab. i really doubt how this all would work.. 

What would be your suggestion should i just take the chance and go for the Masters in James Cook university?
Can anyone of you comment on university,Chance of geting EPEC, Job opportunities for fresher but Masters in IT?


----------



## simonsays

Answers in a nutshell:



> 1)I wonder will there be any job opportunities for me for a FRESHER from India? With student pass i'll be allowed to stay 3 months more than my study period in which i'll file for EPEC.


Jobs for freshers are as good as for any country. Any employer will prefer experienced staff, and freshers, due to the training involved will be paid less, or so ..



> 2)But even then James Cook University,Singapore is not mentioned on SINGAPORE tab of EPEC application. When i took this matter to James Cook University they told me students use James Cook University under AUSTRALIA tab. i really doubt how this all would work..


Neither would I be able to advice on that.



> What would be your suggestion should i just take the chance and go for the Masters in James Cook university? Can anyone of you comment on university,Chance of geting EPEC, Job opportunities for fresher but Masters in IT?


Let me get this correct: you are a fresher, and doing a masters, and again, fresher ? Meaning you have ZILCH experience in IT ? And you hope Masters will get you places ?

well, it may .. or may not

And while you haven't even started your course, you are worrying about what comes after the course, maybe 18 months later ?

What if the Singapore govt does away with EPEC by then, as they may well do, considering a lot of those who misuse EPEC ? 

Arent' you planning toooo far ahead ?? Ah, that's just my 2 cents ..


----------



## punit

Ya i know i am planning too far ahead but if i am planning to spend 14-15L Rs. on this then i have to. Doing masters there and coming back to India without job is not an option for me.. Yeah and i just graduated currently preparing for GRE+TOEFL i plan to do job for 6 months from jan-jun but 6 months experience hardly matters..


----------



## simonsays

in other words, you are considering Singapore with an ROI calculator .. with a fixed return period ?? The type of people Singapore is trying to refuse entry - i.e. those coming here a-la Middle east, to make money and go ... 

I don't know what is 10-15L Rs is, but that sounds like a lot of money 

Why not you get experience, and get your base done, and get employed here through some consultant as a lot of Indians are doing, than working out a business plan with your shortcut to getting rich ?? 

Sorry, I am a bit blunt in my observations. Don't be offended. 

Plus, is that money a 'loan' that you pledge to pay back ??


----------



## punit

No, I am considering Singapore as destination for immigration..


----------



## punit

> in other words, you are considering Singapore with an ROI calculator .. with a fixed return period ?? The type of people Singapore is trying to refuse entry - i.e. those coming here a-la Middle east, to make money and go ...


No, I am considering Singapore of Immigration..



> I don't know what is 10-15L Rs is, but that sounds like a lot of money


15Lac Rs=40000 SGD=30000$



> Why not you get experience, and get your base done, and get employed here through some consultant as a lot of Indians are doing, than working out a business plan with your shortcut to getting rich ??


Its not just the money..Its the Masters degree.. M nt gonna get tht sort of education here in India.. I might get employed there through some consultancy but i'll always but just a Bachelor. N even in worst case with masters degree in IT, i can get easily employed here in India..


----------



## simonsays

Quick Answers:

>> No, I am considering Singapore of Immigration..

Well, Singapore is NOT Australia or US or Canada or UK, where you can "MIGRATE" -> Singapore govt, based on the policies in force at the time, allows permenant residency, followed by Citizenship, and Citizenship is on an invite-basis, or you should have completed the minimum requirement for Citizenship.

The bar for such keeps going up and up, as there is local discontent on migrants flooding the country. And it is not a given that you can come here, and get "migrated" 

>> Its not just the money..Its the Masters degree.. M nt gonna get tht sort of education here in India.. I might get employed there through some consultancy but i'll always but just a Bachelor. N even in worst case with masters degree in IT, i can get easily employed here in India.. 

For me, it seems you want to move here for the money. Still, with a masters, minus experience, how do you compete with others who have valuable experience and exposure ? And note that Singapore attracts talents from all over the world, and it is not uncommon to see people from Europe fighting for jobs which are done by Asians, and even Americans reporting to Asian managers. How do you slot yourself in without experience ?

I don't know, but I don't want to sound pessimistic, but, you should think carefully before wading in.

Singapore, three years ago, and now, is a world apart, in terms of immigration policy. Even PRs are being trimmed, and the government is vary of those who just want to 'migrate' here.

Did you also consider Australia and other countries ?

Cheers


----------



## punit

Even i read about the situation over there.. 
Yeah.. I am considering Universities from other Countries as well like AUS/Can... But they all got their problem too... Can univ's tough to get in and AUS too expensive.. 

Every country i am trying has plenty of others who have valuable experience and exposure.... Even India has huge no of software professionals.... but it doesnt mean a fresher cant get job there..I know that wherever i go i'll face problems and i'll have to struggle but least i can do is gather information and be ready to face it!! 

Ne ways thanks for heads up.. i'll dig for further info...


----------

